# Nohe sent me pics to shut me up.



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Ill post the best looking ones


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Front lat spread


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Side chest


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Abs and thighs


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2011)

How do his quads look?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

This one is fucken freaky!! Front double!!!


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thats cool of him ..He sent me a pic too . I have to admit he is pretty ripped But I think he got a bit of gyno to worry bout


----------



## lucasta (Aug 24, 2011)

lol i dont see any pics except in murfs post....oh wait...thats it! You posted the pics he sent which was nothing lmao


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 24, 2011)

Nothing shows up D-Lats!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Nothing shows up D-Lats!



Just like here

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...eawaiians-rnm-only-cycle-log.html#post2429414


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Bet he doesn't show up in here.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 24, 2011)

This thread made me laugh a little. D-fatsky got mad at me for telling him i'd gladly go to his competition, but then I learned it was in canada. Point is, that fucker is an e-faggot fuck who needs to be hung by his semen-riddled intestines and urinated on by drunk sailors. Sloppy, knowing you, you probably can't even process what's going on here, you dumb fuck. 
Murf, you're not even worth the effort.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 24, 2011)

You drink entirely too much coffee


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> This thread made me laugh a little. D-fatsky got mad at me for telling him i'd gladly go to his competition, but then I learned it was in canada. Point is, that fucker is an e-faggot fuck who needs to be hung by his semen-riddled intestines and urinated on by drunk sailors. Sloppy, knowing you, you probably can't even process what's going on here, you dumb fuck.
> Murf, you're not even worth the effort.



Im an e faggot? Your the fucken bitch poser! You wouldnt show up at my comp because you arent a bodybuilder you hear scamming dick smoker.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't make me show everyone where you appologized to me when you were being a dumbass.

Sorry but D-fatsky still brings the lulz.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Nothing shows up D-Lats!



Thats the joke lol!! Nohe is a fucken scam.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Im an e faggot? Your the fucken bitch poser! You wouldnt show up at my comp because you arent a bodybuilder you hear scamming dick smoker.



No, I don't hear scamming dick smokers. Did your mother do alot of meth while she was pregnant with you?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Don't make me show everyone where you appologized to me when you were being a dumbass.
> 
> Sorry but D-fatsky still brings the lulz.



I don't recall apologizing. But I recall you being too much of an inbred dumbass to identify trolling.


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> This thread made me laugh a little. D-fatsky got mad at me for telling him i'd gladly go to his competition, but then I learned it was in canada. Point is, that fucker is an e-faggot fuck who needs to be hung by his semen-riddled intestines and urinated on by drunk sailors. Sloppy, knowing you, you probably can't even process what's going on here, you dumb fuck.
> Murf, you're not even worth the effort.


 
Im not worth the effort . Im not scared to post a pic on this forum . Ive done it in another section . Nobody has any respect for you or your worthless log of bullshit. And as far as Latsky goes . The man entered a contest and wasnt scared to post his b4 and after pics and everybody on the here has much respect for the man . Your no better than a Troll


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> No, I don't hear scamming dick smokers. Did your mother do alot of meth while she was pregnant with you?



No but yours did when i saw her behind the gas station the other day. You are pathetic bro. No wonder you dont show your pic crack baby.


----------



## independent (Aug 24, 2011)

How about just an explanation of why you wont post pics, thats fair right?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How about just an explanation of why you wont post pics, thats fair right?[/QUOTE
> Cameras broken.


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How about just an explanation of why you wont post pics, thats fair right?


 

Because he cant reach it from his couch


----------



## independent (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> bigmoe65 said:
> 
> 
> > How about just an explanation of why you wont post pics, thats fair right?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How about just an explanation of why you wont post pics, thats fair right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> This thread made me laugh a little. D-fatsky got mad at me for telling him i'd gladly go to his competition, but then I learned it was in canada. Point is, that fucker is an e-faggot fuck who needs to be hung by his semen-riddled intestines and urinated on by drunk sailors. Sloppy, knowing you, you probably can't even process what's going on here, you dumb fuck.
> Murf, you're not even worth the effort.


 lots of words...dont mean shit...you still a bitch


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

He talks alot of shit and makes fun of other guys pics but pussies out when its his turn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 24, 2011)

yep...he must be black


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nowe dont you feel like a fucking scumbag to do that to Raw after you been blowing him for the last month ? You know he wants pics dont you ? He even posted in your log that pics was kinda a rule . How do you even show your face and continue with a log nobody gives a shit about . Raw is just to cool of a dude to tell ya and Im not speaking for him but I would bet my cock that he thinks your log sucks without pics


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 24, 2011)

NOHE you pole smoker I cant believe after all the pics of different people that you edit and borderline E-bully that you wont post a pic.  

That some bitch shit right there!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2011)

leave nohesawomen alone, shes ovulating.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Nohe s day job


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 24, 2011)

He's definitely a thief. We all bullshit around in here but to take someone's product and not live up to his end of the deal is just...well...its just stealing. I was surprised to see what kind of person he really is.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 24, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> He's definitely a thief. We all bullshit around in here but to take someone's product and not live up to his end of the deal is just...well...its just stealing. I was surprised to see what kind of person he really is.



Don't open your mouth until you know the whole story, fool.


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

suprised me too ! He is a fucking scammer now Bro . He can see Raw wants pics and he still dont give a fuck . I dont know how he can stay here and continue to post and keep any shred of dignity . And the way he handling it is just classless . Just keeps ignoring everybodys questions


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

The whole story ? lol    We dont know the whole story the half story or the begginin story cause you ignored everybodys question of why there's no pics. So fuck you bro cause you brought it on yourself . take you bs story that you dont wanna tell anybody and stick it up your ass . No matter what your story is now it dont fuking matter. And you shoulda thought about your whole story before you led everybody to believe you were putting pics for taking free gear .


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 24, 2011)

No doubt...he is human garbage...ive read all his excuses...they dont make any sense....i cant post edited pics on line but i can post about steroid use all day? What an idiot...hes not fooling anyone


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Don't open your mouth until you know the whole story, fool.


I know the story, stooge. You said you would put up a log and post pics in return for free gear. You got your gear and now have excuses. You knew your situation before you said you wanted the free gear, thief.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 24, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> leave nohesawomen alone, shes ovulating.


Lol


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate to see sponsors shy away from doing cool shit like this bevause some asshole talked too much shit and cant back it up. I dont know one single bodybuilder, especially competetive like he says he is, that wont show off whenever possible! The guys a fake and a thief period. The sad part is we all lose because this fucken slime ball pissed off a sponsor. He has offered no reason why. I remember while he was begging for the gear for a week or so he said he would post pics. Fuck even that fagget getbig posted pics eventually.


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 24, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Thats cool of him ..He sent me a pic too . I have to admit he is pretty ripped But I think he got a bit of gyno to worry bout



LOL..Tanning? Your doing it wrong lol...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2011)

Nohe may not be jacked for all i know, but neither are most of you jerkoffs


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nohe may not be jacked for all i know, but neither are most of you jerkoffs



As long as im biggee than you i feel successful


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nohe may not be jacked for all i know, but neither are most of you jerkoffs


 
As long as my in my worst pic I dont look as gay as you do in your avatar .  Why dont you try to put a more masculine pic up before you start talking tough to the Big Boys over here.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> As long as im biggee than you i feel successful



Big e is dead


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Big e is dead


So is your credability


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> So is your credability


lol


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nohe may not be jacked for all i know, but neither are most of you jerkoffs


good lord...


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

murf23 said:


> As long as my in my worst pic I dont look as gay as you do in your avatar .  Why dont you try to put a more masculine pic up before you start talking tough to the Big Boys over here.


The Captn is good shit jews dont get jacked is all.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> The Captn is good shit jews dont get jacked is all.


Captn Seinfeld?


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 24, 2011)

Shit, I can't believe I almost missed this thread.
Some of you may not realize this but nohewhining has already posted a pic of himself or herself (it's kinda hard to tell) in another thread. 



Noheawaiian said:


> Heres a pic of me at the Sams Club.



I think he bullshitted his way to free gear because he needed to do some spot injections into his titties.


----------



## murf23 (Aug 24, 2011)

lmfao at all the last few post


And the death of Nowe's credability


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2011)

murf23 said:


> As long as my in my worst pic I dont look as gay as you do in your avatar



"As long as my in my worst pic" . . . . 



murf23 said:


> Why dont you try to put a more masculine pic up before you start talking tough to the Big Boys over here.



 . .  no doubt one of those runty little emo cunts who believes all jacked and desirable men are gay?  Bitch please . .


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 25, 2011)

look small and old


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nohe may not be jacked for all i know, but neither are most of you jerkoffs



I am not jacked? What does that mean?  I'm also not an ass hole that fucks with other people putting there pics up in every thread like it his personal fucking Facebook page saying different fucked up shit...  If you can do that you should be able to show your self!!! That's all I personally don't give a fuck if he is deaf dumb fat or even jay cutler.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

Nohe has flamed several guys on here and made comments on there physique but hides his own LOL!! What a fucken loser!! Oh well anyone that had respect for him has lost it by now if not they are nb fags anyway.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Hate hate hate....all I see in here. 

Hate on nohe all you want. That's cool.

But jesus H guys. You're turning on yourselves.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 25, 2011)

a whole lot of bullshit here. if the log required pics why did NOHE win?? Raws probably looked at his old logs to pick him, unless NOHE said "hey I'll post pics too! pick me!"  But ya before and after pics for a gears log from a company would be nice...

can't we all just help each other?

someone will prob neg me or call me a faggot, but w.e grow up.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> a whole lot of bullshit here. if the log required pics why did NOHE win?? Raws probably looked at his old logs to pick him, unless NOHE said "hey I'll post pics too! pick me!"  But ya before and after pics for a gears log from a company would be nice...
> 
> can't we all just help each other?
> 
> someone will prob neg me or call me a faggot, but w.e grow up.


----------



## CG (Aug 25, 2011)

Jfc. He scammed a sponsor. That's what were saying right? Ok. Reverse scammer. So, that calls for a ban, now and forever. If not, then what the fuck are sponsors going to stick around for??
View attachment 34600
Nohe, before you come out with some gay shit all over again, why the fuck don't you just spill the beans and write a tall tale about the "full story" 





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ORAW (Aug 25, 2011)

fuck that scammer NOHE THE FAG


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hate hate hate....all I see in here.
> 
> Hate on nohe all you want. That's cool.
> 
> But jesus H guys. *You're turning on yourselves*.


A jew is responsible for this.


----------



## independent (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope nohe is a scammer, its about time a sponser got burned. Touche!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 25, 2011)

ORAW said:


> fuck that scammer NOHE THE FAG


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait is ORAW the pussy boi?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Wait is ORAW the pussy boi?


 

How could you forget him??  OF COURSE IT IS!!!  Name # 50!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Fuck mane, come doun her to flowrida and we cap pussy white boi's like you all the time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> A jew is responsible for this.



 . . that's right Aries . . . a hating, brisket eating, foreskin-deprived, from Canada and says he's going to compete Jew goddamit


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . that's right Aries . . . a hating, brisket eating, foreskin-deprived, from Canada and says he's going to compete Jew goddamit



There are no jews in Canada. Well i think there was one but he moved to the states


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> There are no jews in Canada. Well i think there was one but he moved to the states


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 25, 2011)

All sponsored threads and cycle logs should have befores, this NO BALLS lying snitch muthafucka throws plenty of mud at folks pics yet he cant post 1 pic, what do you expect from someone who is doing HIT with 15 pound kettlebells…………NOHWELIIAN pussy punk assed scammer…………..your last log cunt……….ban the fuck!!


----------



## murf23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I still dont fuking get it ...And have yet to hear even a bullshit excuse


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 25, 2011)

i get it!! He is a insecure fucktard that cant take criticism, whether bad or good, broke the cardinal rule of sponsored logs, no pics. What a douche bag tosspot.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> i get it!! He is a insecure fucktard that cant take criticism, whether bad or good, broke the cardinal rule of sponsored logs, no pics. What a douche bag tosspot.



keep your samoan cock-cravings to Anything Goes, and everyone wins


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 26, 2011)

Captn fucktard can i be your pet fish again?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> keep your samoan cock-cravings to Anything Goes, and everyone wins



I sense an intense man crush between the Captn and Blohe the scammer


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Captn fucktard can i be your pet fish again?



you will always be my pet fish azza


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you will always be my pet fish azza



ohh shucks, suck my caviar cock!!!

The Pet Fish Management


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I sense an intense man crush between the Captn and Blohe the scammer



 . . . I call it as I see it jewlet


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . I call it as I see it jewlet



Hmm pretty gay


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hmm pretty gay



Gay? 

Gay is pulling another mans pants down, slowly licking his balls before swallow his shaft and chocking on it until throat is filled with jizz.

That's Gay motherfucker


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Gay?
> 
> Gay is pulling another mans pants down, slowly licking his balls before swallow his shaft and chocking on it until throat is filled with jizz.
> 
> That's Gay motherfucker



Sure is


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Gay?
> 
> Gay is pulling another mans pants down, slowly licking his balls before swallow his shaft and chocking on it until throat is filled with jizz.
> 
> That's Gay motherfucker



Gay Love Boat Captn


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Gay Love Boat Captn



Men get raped at sea azza


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Men get raped at sea azza



You love seamen dont you? Navy speak ???able seaman some cunt"


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2011)

I love to make men cry like babies when I violate their anus


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I love to make men cry like babies when I violate their anus



in that case you better pm Nohweliian, heard he has a cryin coming


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 31, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lots of words...dont mean shit...you still a bitch


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

wow, can't believe after all this time latsky is still so butthurt and mentally owned.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> wow, can't believe after all this time latsky is still so butthurt and mentally owned.



Wow cant believe you still post here. Your bf is taking a beating for being a pictureless scammer. Even you put that pathetic picture of your scrawny body up after owned you


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Wow cant believe you still post here. Your bf is taking a beating for being a pictureless scammer. Even you put that pathetic picture of your scrawny body up after owned you


 
I can't believe that your grammar still hasn't improved after all this time. Nevermind, yes I can. 
Have you begun working out your lower half yet, chicken legs?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol this thread is making every one post pics but noheboner


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> I can't believe that your grammar still hasn't improved after all this time. Nevermind, yes I can.
> Have you begun working out your lower half yet, chicken legs?



Have you started working out at all Steven Hawkings lookin bitch?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^^
so you don't deny the fact that you have chicken legs?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> ^^^^
> so you don't deny the fact that you have chicken legs?



There not great but better than yours for sure


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> There not great but better than yours for sure



Lol not only do you butcher the English language, but you also have this delusional grandeur. The future must be bright for you in your own mind. 
Lol legs that are better than mine. Lolol.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Lol not only do you butcher the English language, but you also have this delusional grandeur. The future must be bright for you in your own mind.
> Lol legs that are better than mine. Lolol.


Post more pics chicken breast! You are th weakest looking dude ive ever seen


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Post more pics chicken breast! You are th weakest looking dude ive ever seen


 

  I needed a few cups to keep up with the e-scuffle - starting to get a bit out of hand     D-Lat, I can't even imagine the amount of cups u've had throughout this...prob a few turbo ices from Dunkin.  Get em!!!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 31, 2011)

All of this talk. Just for me? 
You guys are making me blush...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> All of this talk. Just for me?
> You guys are making me blush...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Post more pics chicken breast! You are th weakest looking dude ive ever seen



I wouldn't doubt it considering how most of the guys you come in contact with are usually dominating you in the bedroom. 
Post up some pics of your fat self and I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it considering how most of the guys you come in contact with are usually dominating you in the bedroom.
> Post up some pics of your fat self and I'll be happy to oblige.



Classic! Resorting to gay jokes 
Im sorry i cant come up with better lol that waste of e space Nohescammin having the balls to say anything in a thread about how pathetic he is blew my concentration!!!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 31, 2011)

smells like gay sex in here, who wants herpes?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Classic! Resorting to gay jokes
> Im sorry i cant come up with better lol that waste of e space Nohescammin having the balls to say anything in a thread about how pathetic he is blew my concentration!!!!



Those weren't jokes, dumb fuck.
& lol @ you "concentrating."


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Those weren't jokes, dumb fuck.
> & lol @ you "concentrating."



Why are you posting here no freebies to be had other tha apies blown out shit pipe.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^^what?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Classic! Resorting to gay jokes
> Im sorry i cant come up with better lol that waste of e space Nohescammin having the balls to say anything in a thread about how pathetic he is blew my concentration!!!!



considering you have a brain the size of a walnut, it's a feasible excuse. 



Captn'stabbin said:


> smells like gay sex in here, who wants herpes?



do you have any strange cheese?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^what?



^^will literally suck dick for gear


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> do you have any strange cheese?



no but i have a moldy book on my shelf...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 31, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> no but i have a moldy book on my shelf...



Grip the earth with your feet as if you were standing on a beach ball, and once you're firmly planted, grap the book. But don't trust it. Could do anything.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 31, 2011)

this thread is shit 
i did 47 sets for forearms today(waiting for the world to catch up)


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> this thread is shit
> i did 47 sets for forearms today(waiting for the world to catch up)



talentless hacks


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> _*Those weren't jokes*_, dumb fuck.
> & lol @ you "concentrating."


Good thing. Ignorant fuckin' thief.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 2, 2011)

So Nohe, When ya post a pic champ? Don't bother asking me to post pics in response, I'm 5'2 and 400 bills of sexy. I don't provide pics, just sassy E-banter from my fartcrust-lounger.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 2, 2011)

He wont ever post pics . He is only good being a critic on people who do . No balls just full of bad jokes and free gear


----------



## cg89 (Sep 2, 2011)

hes bitchmade


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have thought this through over the last few days, now i participated in a challenge and during the chalenge had some issues, bunk gear and personal problems but i still did my befores and afters, photos looked shit and i made no admissions otherwise, since then i have been shit on in every way shape and form by Nohweliian. My thinking now is i look better than him, if he was better than me then i will congratulate the little spastic fuck but i will put this out there, if he posts his befores and they are genuine and has a masthead or sign made up then i will eat humble pie and leave this site for good. Anyone up for this and want to support me on this? If so mods start a AZZA leaves for good thread if Nohweliians tiny balls can post up a serious of mandatory poses. I reckon if he cant do it then ban his taco bell ass. Make it a poll please……..who has the balls to make this happen?


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 3, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I have thought this through over the last few days, now i participated in a challenge and during the chalenge had some issues, bunk gear and personal problems but i still did my befores and afters, photos looked shit and i made no admissions otherwise, since then i have been shit on in every way shape and form by Nohweliian. My thinking now is i look better than him, if he was better than me then i will congratulate the little spastic fuck but i will put this out there, if he posts his befores and they are genuine and has a masthead or sign made up then i will eat humble pie and leave this site for good. Anyone up for this and want to support me on this? If so mods start a AZZA leaves for good thread if Nohweliians tiny balls can post up a serious of mandatory poses. I reckon if he cant do it then ban his taco bell ass. Make it a poll please??????..who has the balls to make this happen?


Nah, its better to have you around. He should leave. That way we could all stop gripping our wallets in fear.


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 3, 2011)

murf23 said:


> He wont ever post pics . He is only good being a critic on people who do . No balls *just full of bad jokes and free gear*


lol


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> talentless hacks



These are actually pretty funny, if you know the story behind them.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats not me, thats Kohldaddy, another guy that looks way better than you that you shit on constantly and he has owned you many times over…….


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 3, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Thats not me, thats Kohldaddy, another guy that looks way better than you that you shit on constantly and he has owned you many times over


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> azza1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not me, thats Kohldaddy, another guy that looks way better than you that you shit on constantly and he has owned you many times over


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Noheawaiian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> azza1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not me, thats Kohldaddy, another guy that looks way better than you that you shit on constantly and he has owned you many times over
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> . Make it a poll please??????..who has the balls to make this happen?



 . . . make your own goddam poll Jew!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . make your own goddam poll Jew!



My last name has Austrian roots and heritage, so i aint your fuckin Jew boy, You gay nazi love boat captain who sucked all the semen out of the submarine,
cant be trusted you captains,

Yours truly,

Captain Insano??????...


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyway i am over qualified to start a poll.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

You reek of brisket and cabbage... Sure sign of your filthy Hebrew ways.

 You'd be well scared of my cock son


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You reek of brisket and cabbage... Sure sign of your filthy Hebrew ways.
> 
> You'd be well scared of my cock son



You shouldnt be smellin my ass should you? I only told you to rim me, not eat my cabbage patch, i am scared of your cock now, seeing it has Boatie Captains cabbage, grits and parmesan cheese on it……dirty little shrimpin boat captain……with Forest Gump as your First Gimp, i mean mate…..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> You shouldnt be smellin my ass should you? I only told you to rim me, not eat my cabbage patch, i am scared of your cock now, seeing it has Boatie Captains cabbage, grits and parmesan cheese on it??????dirty little shrimpin boat captain??????with Forest Gump as your First Gimp, i mean mate???..



rimming at 50 paces . .  nice one


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2011)

I heard only jewish fags use tren, is this true?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

Jewish fags don't workout


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> rimming at 50 paces . .  nice one



You can count to 50? Well good for you. I would prefer to hover my anus above your tongue while you are lying down???...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

I have an abacus and a lifetimes supply of gears


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2011)

Is rimming the new world wide fetish? It sure seems like errbodies into it. A couple of prudes at work were trying to tell me they wouldn't let their girl lick their asshole. I called bullshit, and proceeded to carry on said conversation loudly in front of polite company.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2011)

I call it toss the salad, Boat Captain cant rim without having to penetrate…….


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I love to make men cry like babies when I violate their anus



This is why I adore you Captn, we have so much in common.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a girl try to pin my legs behind my head once while she was blowing me...so she starts pushing my legs back and licking my asshole . Really skeeved me out so I pushed her off but she kept blowing me . Then she tried it again so I jumped up and was wtf bitch Im gonna leave if ya keep doing that shit lol . Was fuking weird


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2011)

murf23 said:


> I had a girl try to pin my legs behind my head once while she was blowing me...so she starts pushing my legs back and licking my asshole . Really skeeved me out so I pushed her off but she kept blowing me . Then she tried it again so I jumped up and was wtf bitch Im gonna leave if ya keep doing that shit lol . Was fuking weird


Next time just go with it, if she starts to try and insert a finger, just kick her square in the face.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 7, 2011)

WTF is wrong with a licked bung hole? Just no kissing afterwards right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2011)

murf23 said:


> I had a girl try to pin my legs behind my head once while she was blowing me...so she starts pushing my legs back and licking my asshole . Really skeeved me out so I pushed her off but she kept blowing me . Then she tried it again so I jumped up and was wtf bitch Im gonna leave if ya keep doing that shit lol . Was fuking weird



Classic homo in denial response


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Next time just go with it, if she starts to try and insert a finger, just kick her square in the face.



Or just relax your sphincter.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Sep 19, 2011)

News just in Nohweliian is dead, commited suicide by jumping into a lion enclosure and running up and slapping the lions ass, turns out he thought it was the monkey enclosre?????????..RIP my fat samoan inbred


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 11, 2011)

I love that last post so i am bumping it up, seems like Nohweliian has been reincarnated as a pile of pig vommit…….he is back to posting and owning in AG, run for cover and protect your ass’s………..


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2011)

murf23 said:


> I had a girl try to pin my legs behind my head once while she was blowing me...so she starts pushing my legs back and licking my asshole . Really skeeved me out so I pushed her off but she kept blowing me . Then she tried it again so I jumped up and was wtf bitch Im gonna leave if ya keep doing that shit lol . Was fuking weird



Pussy. 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 11, 2011)

refer to post 145


----------

